# Male OR Female ???



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

hi everyone a little problem with trying to sex this leopard gecko , I originally bought as male but then began to think it was female but now im unsure again here is the pictures 

Thats the gecko 



























everyones opinions needed 

thanks


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I can see pores... but that's nothing definitive.

How old is the leo?


----------



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

say about a year and a half


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

GECKOFAN said:


> say about a year and a half


Should have hemipenal bulges by now! I'd say female due to lack of them and the pores aren't reeeeeally noticeable (I had to squint to see them lol), but being far from an expert I can only offer an amateur's opinion


----------



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

Thank you dude


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Best bet: sperm plugs! They're bound to show up eventually if it is a wee lad! :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats a female hun


----------



## GECKOFAN (May 21, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

female : victory:


----------



## elchopchop (Nov 23, 2008)

I say female :2thumb:


----------



## leopardgecko333 (Apr 10, 2010)

femaleeee


----------



## aedgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm no expert but I'd say female - no pores. Think i'm right in saying at over a year every thing - well shall we say be in working order.


----------

